# sublimation template sizes



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

I would like to make templates in PS3 for mugs etc. What I need is someone or somewhere that tells me for example that an 11 oz. mug is 4.5 x 3.5 and a 15 oz mug is ??.? x ??.?. That way I can create my master and work consistantly. Does anyone know of a place to get this, or am I trying to re-invent the wheel without needing to? Your input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Cathy. Conde, Johnson Plastics, Uni Sub, and I'm sure many other companies, have ready-made templates available on their websites. Conde's is the most extensive of those that I am familiar with.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

you can make your own. 11 oz mug we use 7.5 inch by 3 inch size canvas. 15 oz 7.5 x 3.5. when we get it set, i flaten the image, copy and paste to 8.5 x 11. usually can get 3 up to a sheet. good luck.


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

For full bleed ( edge to edge and top to bottom on 11 oz mug...I use template size of
3.75"x 9.25". In PS- I like to put an inner glow of white to slightly soften all edges...so it's a smooth transition to the white of mug... no hard edges.
After flattening layers I enlarge the canvas by .1
( 3.85" x 9.35") and apply a inside stroke so I know exactly where to trim the transfer.
LEO


----------

